
POTUXSS, or how I bypassed CloudFlare's XSS filter on Trump's campaign website - zaxophone
https://medium.com/@zachswan1/president-of-the-united-xss-e2cbc7ad1a70#.wcnzlasb5
======
zaxophone
Part 2:

[https://medium.com/@zachswan1/part-2-how-cloudflare-
responde...](https://medium.com/@zachswan1/part-2-how-cloudflare-responded-
dedae2b89dba#.m0yp56gyw)

~~~
snug
You should have left this part out. It makes you seem immature. I think we can
all agree that the perks of finding a bug suck, but you should really go about
this differently. Sounds like you want to do some professional bug hunting,
you're not going to get far being an asshole.

Props to the cfguy for handling this professionally.

~~~
zaxophone
I am 16. I am immature. I also frequently make an ass out of myself online,
but not so much in real life. I apologized to cfguy via email.

